# Aussie to Uk on youth mobility scheme -- jobs?



## jtb0 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'd be really grateful for insights on my London working holiday dream.

I'm considering going to London next year under the youth mobility scheme (working holiday), but I'm worried about the job market there.

I'm not really up for pub work, I'd like something at least semi-professional. Especially as I've worked as a professional for the last five years. It'd be hard to adjust! I'm with the government now, and would like a job to do with research, communications, and even language, as I speak a Southeast Asian language. 

I keep hearing doom and gloom stories about the unemployment stats in the UK, and it's so far put me off going ahead with these plans. And the number accounts I've heard from Brits and Euros over here who talk of the bad conditions over there doesn't make me all that sure about it all.

So, I'm wondering:
- What are the prospects like for a working holiday visa Aussie getting semi-professional and basically non-pub-type work? Is it really that dire?
- Is it anything like Australia where you'd be able to easily pick up a cafe/call centre job if need be?
- How much money do you need to save up for making the move and to cover you for the job hunt period.
- How much money do you need to get by there? Ball park...
- If I end up loving it there, what are the options for staying on?
- Any tips that will help me start to sort out how to make this happen!

The aim is to check out the UK, and I'm a bit of an Anglo-phile, as well as other parts of Europe, using London as a base.

How feasible is it all??

Thanks for helping ,

Jasper


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jtb0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd be really grateful for insights on my London working holiday dream.
> 
> ...


1- The only negative(s) I see, it's the short length of that type of visa and the fact that some employers might see it as informal, not professional type. Another aspect would be (actually it is) the pool of millions of high caliber Europeans who do not need any work visa in the begin with. 

2- No. People are actually working for free, trying to show potential employers what they can bring to the table. 

3- It's difficult to give you a figure. But, I wouldn't move there with less than £8k in my pockets. 

4- My son has a friend that is living with £1,000 pcm. I don't know how she does it, but she does.

5- Options are limited, but there are options. You will have to find the right one. Work sponsorship, marriage, study, etc.

6- Every single beginning is rough, difficult and treacherous. Be open minded, apply for jobs you fit in and not those you would like to get. Try to find a shared accommodation to make housing affordable, buy an Oyster Card and get a monthly pass (it will save you a few quids), and never give up.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## perfectisboring (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm here on a YMS visa, and this is what I've gathered so far. 



> - What are the prospects like for a working holiday visa Aussie getting semi-professional and basically non-pub-type work? Is it really that dire?


For professional salaried work, being on a two-year visa might be a deal-breaker for some employers. If you want them to sponsor you, it is very difficult for them because they have to prove that there is no British citizen in the country more qualified than you for the position. I'd say if you're interested in exploring Europe, get a bar job. You'll have more flexibility with time off so you can go traveling.



> - Is it anything like Australia where you'd be able to easily pick up a cafe/call centre job if need be?


I do think it would be easy to pick up bar work in some place like London. A lot of the pubs I visit have plenty of employees with various accents from all over the world.



> - How much money do you need to save up for making the move and to cover you for the job hunt period.


I went with about £3000, but I already had a job lined up. I would say £5000+ to be on the safe side, just to cover rent and those expenses while you job hunt. If you want to travel, take an extra £2k or so.



> - If I end up loving it there, what are the options for staying on?


You can't really extend a YMS. You can go to school (but tuition costs loads for international students), try to find a work sponsor (if you're in a specialized field) or get further leave to remain on a spousal visa.



> - Any tips that will help me start to sort out how to make this happen!


Getting the visa was actually quite easy. I came from Canada, and the processing time was just over two weeks. The most difficult part was saving up so that I could meet the maintenance and have enough money to live for the first couple of months.


----------



## AuExpatInLndn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, 

I have recently done this. I arrived here in March and have just landed a permanent fulltime job with a large corporation, out of my industry and a role which would classify as Head Of Marketing level back in Australia. 

Answers below: 



jtb0 said:


> - What are the prospects like for a working holiday visa Aussie getting semi-professional and basically non-pub-type work? Is it really that dire?


Fair chances. If you have the skill and you know what you're talking about you will find a good job in London. In my experience I was given a bunch of contract roles within 1 month. I could have landed a job within that first month if I didn't care about how "visible" or "senior" the role was. I was quite choosy I'd say. I also noticed that people were happy to meet and interview me but as soon as they found out that I am on a ticking time limit visa they'd stop returning my calls. I persisted. It was quite depressing for a while. A recruiter told me that his client is interested but has used my visa as a reason to look over my application. I dont blame them. They must get a bucket load of new applications every day. 

Now I know of people who have landed and basically walked into an interview same day and have a job in 3 days but I wasn't one of them. I tavelled a lot during my first 2 months, in fact the border control person asked me "when will I be looking for a job?" LOL Anyway, because my role is quite senior I told him that I am going through rounds of interviews (and I was), I travel in-between rounds. He was satisfied with my answer. 



jtb0 said:


> - Is it anything like Australia where you'd be able to easily pick up a cafe/call centre job if need be?


I'm gonna say a big fat Yes! Tons of sales jobs are posted everyday, if nothing you can aim for one of those. 



jtb0 said:


> - How much money do you need to save up for making the move and to cover you for the job hunt period.


Cover for 3 months. Rent, food, travel roughly £1200-£1500 per month will be enough. Some places might ask you to put in a deposit for share house, so keep that in mind. Spareroom.co.uk is your best friend. So lets say £5000 at least + the more the better of course. 



jtb0 said:


> - How much money do you need to get by there? Ball park...


Rents are around £500-£xxxx PCM (Per Calendar Month) as much as you want to pay. £500 will get you a half decent place £700 even better plus nicer area. Close to transport in Zone 2 most likely. Clapham Junction for example fits right in here. Most places wil also include all bills in this price - ie Broadband, water, electricity, heating, council tax. Some might exclude - be sure to ask. Im sure you can find cheaper but I suggest you dont because there are some bad places and run down flats here. 

Groceries are quite cheap, at least compared to Sydney they certainly are. Transport is peanuts. For £30 a week you can travel unlimited between zones 1 and 2 on all modes of public transport - underground, train, ferry, buses, DLR. It's beautiful. 

There are also lots of free activities to keep you busy while you hunt for a job. Mobile phone plans are cheap get a Giff Gaff sim delivered to someone you know in London, then just activate when you get there. It runs on O2 network = pretty awesome and is dirt cheap when compared to Aus. £12 = 250 mins + unlimited texts and data. Assuming you will bring your unlocked phone. 

Personally, I recommend the Prince Charles Cinema for awesome time pass at bargain prices. Get their 1 year membership for £10 and get atleast £2.50 off every movie ticket. 



jtb0 said:


> - If I end up loving it there, what are the options for staying on?


This is where it gets tricky. You need a generous helping of good luck here. I am loving it so much here already that I am worrying about, dreading about going back to be honest. Ideally, your employer will be on the sponsorship list with the UKBA (google this) and they will sponsor you to stay on. bear in mind that the company has to prove that there is NO ONE in all of UK and EU to do your job. 

Which in my case is going to be quite hard because my occupation is not on the SOL. Oh well! 



jtb0 said:


> - Any tips that will help me start to sort out how to make this happen!


(see point above re LUCK!, sorry) 



jtb0 said:


> The aim is to check out the UK, and I'm a bit of an Anglo-phile, as well as other parts of Europe, using London as a base.


Exactly what I want to achieve. 


Anyone has any questions or comments please let me know. This is my personal experience, if you want you can go through my previous posts as I was in the same boat as you not sure if I should or shouldn't. 

Final words from me - DO IT. Dont be caught up in doom and gloom news and what if this or that. If all I said above makes sense and you have the balls and the $$ in your account. Take that punt! 
Glad I did. 

Cheers.


----------



## jtb0 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much, very helpful insights. I might have some more queries when I get some time to think about planning!


----------



## birdiewong (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Jasper, 

I just googled "UK youth mobility scheme" and I found you asking about stuff similar to what I am currently going thru, I am from Hong Kong and I also plan to go to UK through the scheme early next year. I do have a few questions bothering me and I wonder you are encountering the same situation. 
1. Have you decided where exactly in UK u want to settle in? 
2. How are you going to get a job once you get there? 

Thanks. 
Jackie


----------

